# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Where do I find the EMP501 on Easyfile / e-filing?

## J7J

Hello,

This is the first time that I will be using Easyfile to do a reconciliation.  Someone else did the 2011 annual reconciliation. 

I submit and pay the monthly EMP201 on e-filing.  

I can not seem to find the EMP501 on either Easyfile or e-filing.  

On e-filing the tax type "EMP501 Offline Submission" is ticked and no EMP501 return to be requested (and I can't see any previous EMP501's)

On Easyfile, when I click on PAYE Dashboard, it gives me an Error 9999: "SARS does not have record of a processed EMP501 return with certificates for the selected Employer [xxxxxxxxxx] for the [201108] period. Please ensure you have completed your PAYE recon declaration by submitting an EMP501 return together with copies of your income tax certificates. After your EMP501 return has been processed you will be able to proceed to the next step of the Recon Assistant."

I don't know what to do now?

I will appreciate help!

----------


## Dave A

On E@syfile - first, make sure you've captured all the IRP5/IT3a's correctly.

Then:
Click on "Declaration" in the left hand menu.
Select the company.
Select the period (right now that would be 201108).

You'll then have to capture the EMP201 data in the table, and totals should add up to the totals generated from the IRP5/IRP3a capture process.

Once completed and you're satisfied everything balances (or close enough - sometimes there are rounding errors)
Click the "Self assess" button (bottom right).
From there the instructions are pretty clear on how to complete the submission process.

----------


## J7J

> On E@syfile - first, make sure you've captured all the IRP5/IRP3a's correctly.


Thanks for your response, Dave.  

How and where do I capture the IRP5's?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dave A

Given a question elsewhere, I gather you have captured the employee details.

From there:
View/edit employees.
Select the company.
Click the "view" button next to the employee you want to add the IRP5 for.
At the bottom right, click the "Add certificate" button.

This brings up the IRP5/IT3a creation form.

----------


## J7J

The employees that I have captured on Easyfile is the ones I wanted to obtain a tax registration number for.

I have not captured the rest of them on Easyfile.  

Do you recommend that I go ahead and capture all of them on Easyfile?

----------


## Dave A

> Do you recommend that I go ahead and capture all of them on Easyfile?


Absolutely!

Frankly, to get this EMP 501 recon done you really need to commit to one method, and E@asyfile (despite all its pains) is *the* way to go.

----------


## J7J

Thank you for the advice.

What do I do wrt employees that I don't have the tax reg no for, but when trying to register them on Easyfile, it states that they are already registered?  

There are some instances where the employees involved only worked at the entity for a little while and then left (it might be difficult to get hold of them now - and what if they don't have their tax no and must go to SARS to get it... and I don't know if they will go before Monday (the deadline for submission of the recon))...

Can I leave the tax no field blank?

----------


## Dave A

> What do I do wrt employees that I don't have the tax reg no for, but when trying to register them on Easyfile, it states that they are already registered?


Hit the "Synchronise Application" option in the left hand menu. That normally does the trick.

----------

J7J (27-Oct-11)

----------


## J7J

> Hit the "Synchronise Application" option in the left hand menu. That normally does the trick.


I get this error when I synchronise:

"Synchronisation complete.

The Following Errors or Warnings Were Reported :

xxxxxxxxxx_(PAYE reg no of entity)_ has no certificates and was not synced"

----------


## Dave A

OK - generate the IRP5 certificates first, then synchronise.

----------

J7J (30-Oct-11)

----------


## J7J

Thanks, Dave A!  I owe you big time after all the advice you have been giving me!

----------

